# حساب الميول والاطوال للعبارات ورسمها بغرض عمل مخططات تنفيذية



## م.أشرف غنيم (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني الكرام 
العبارات مهمة جدا في عمل الطرق والسكك الحديدية 
فلذلك عملت ملف اكسل وبطريقة سهلة بواسطة الاكسل مع الاتوكاد نستطيع تصميم ميول وحساب 
طول العبارة واطوال الحوائط الجانبية ورسم المقطع بصورة اتوماتيكية ورسم المقطع الافقي 
ايضا بصورة سهلة وبسيطة علي المبتدئ قبل المتخصص 
ورفعت 6 دروس بالشرح التفصيلي 
واسال الله ان ينتفع الجميع واكون استطعت ان ابسط الفكرة للجميع 

وهذا هو الرابط وفيه ملف الاكسل مع المثال التوضيحي والدروس


http://www.4shared.com/dir/ZfIJaAFF/culverts_geometric_design.html

لاتنسوني من صالح دعاؤكم


----------



## السندباد المساحي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (1 ديسمبر 2010)

وبارك فيك اخي السندباد 
رجاء اعطيني رايك بعد سماع الدروس
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدين علي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## hosh123 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندسنا الجميل 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (1 ديسمبر 2010)

وبارك فيك اخ محمدين 
وبارك الله فيك مهندس هشام 
وعاوز اشوف لمساتك الفنية في معادلات العبارة بعد ما تخلص المعادلة الي انت شغال فيها
وتضيفها في موضوعك
ربنا ينفع الجميع


----------



## السندباد المساحي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يتقبل منك صالح الاعمال والله فوق المتميز


----------



## عزت محروس (1 ديسمبر 2010)

تقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الاعمال
وحزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز م اشرف انت دائما متئلق ومناره لا يخبت نورها ابدا
جزاك الله كل خير ولكل اخ كتب حرفا استفاد منه اخوانه


----------



## ياسر سالمان (1 ديسمبر 2010)

فينك يا هندسة من زمان ايه الحلاوة دى ... دائماً متميز كما وجدناك متميزاً فى الـ earth work _ civil 3d واللذان بسطهما باسلوب سلس وسهل للفهم والدراسة .. انا خايف احسدك يا مهندسنا العزيز ... مبارك عليك التميز ومن تميز الى تميز باذن الله


----------



## نور الجزائرية (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
الله يتقبل منك هذا العمل و يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ...ان شاء الله دائما متألق أخي أشرف غنيم 
ساطلع على الملف و أشارك برأيي ..
كل عام و انتم بخير و سعادة و هناء


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله اخواني ان ربنا وفقني والفضل وحده لله
احييك اخ محروس 
اخ يعقوب وياسر سالمان بارك الله فيكم تعودت منكم السبق باعطائي ارائكم النفيسة ربنا يبارك فيكم
مرحب اخت نور ربنا يبارك في الجميع
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بانتظاركل ما هوا جديد من حضرتك ياهندسة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 ديسمبر 2010)

حاضر اخي السندباد 
ربنا يفتح علينا وعلي الجميع
وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## المساااااح (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله .. من تميز الى تميز يا بشمهندس


----------



## مهندس وليد مصطفى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

لا أملك الا ان اقول جزاك الله عنا خيرا وفتح الله لك بابا من العلم كلما نفعت به غيرك من المسلمين زادك الله فيه وافاض عليك من نعمه .


----------



## talan77 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزي


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك من علمه ...ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ايه الحلاوه دي ياعسل انت متالق اوي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام وربنا ينفع الجميع 
استفادتكم تدخل السرور علي قلبي 
تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 ديسمبر 2010)

وبارك فيك مهندس عمر


----------



## علي الدبس (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم .......يا اخوان ..يا كرام .......دلوني والله اني ما انا عارف اتعامل مع البرنامج 4shared_Desktop_3(1).2.0 بأنزله عن النت ومش عارف اتعامل معاه.........وجزاكم الله الف خير....للمساعده والشرح على الاميل [email protected] .....واللي يبعثلي الله من فوق سابع سما يطول عمره ويزيد رزقه


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (7 ديسمبر 2010)

يا اخ علي
انا من رايي اتعامل مع الموقع مباشرة كل ما في الموضوع تضغط علي الرابط هيفتح لك صفحة فيها كل الملفات 
اعمل كليك مرتين علي الملف الي انت عاوزه هتفتح صفحة تانية
اضغط علي دون لود
هينزل معاك الملف
الفور شير من اسهل مواقع التحميل ربنا ينفعك يا رب ولو ما اشتغلش قلي ايه المشكله وانا معاك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 ديسمبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
فانت صاحب المواضيع المميزة
فالموضوع من المواضيع المهمة جدا لكل العاملين في مجال الطرق


----------



## hosh123 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*الاخ على*

أخى الكريم على الدبس 

بعد إذن المهندس أشرف أنا مرفق لك شرح كيفيه التنزيل من موقع الـ 4 shared 
بالصور وستجده فى المرفقات


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ادعو الله لك بالعمل الصالح والذرية الصالحة


----------



## أحمد كنين (8 ديسمبر 2010)

معلمي وأستاذي العزيز ... م / أشرف ...لك كل التحايا والود ... أنا غبت كثيرا عن المنتدى ... لظروف العمل ..ولكني هرولت وجريت وحبوت أحيانا لأجد وأحجز ...مقعدا فى الصف الامامي ...فهلا تقبلتني تلميذا منتبها فى منارتك الشامخة .... لك كل التحايا والاشواق


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (8 ديسمبر 2010)

استاذنا دفع الله حمدان ربنا يبارك فيك انا اقل من ذلك بكثير والفضل كله لله
ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك خير علي حبك لنشر العلم ومساعدة كل الناس
ربنا يتقبل منا ومنك 
مع تحياتي لاستاذنا الفاضل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ هشام بارك الله فيك دايما اجدك في المقدمة ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك خير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ حازم ولك مثله
الاخ احمد كنين افتقدناك كثيرا اانت الان استاذ اتقبلك اخ فاضل لي ربنا يقويك علي عملك وبفعك وبنفع بك
مع خالص الود والتحية


----------



## odwan (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع بكم


----------



## hosh123 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندسنا الجميل المهندس أشرف
مبرووووووك على تثبيت كل موضوعاتك الرائعه 

وعقبالى يا رب ههههههههه


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير مهندس ايمن 
وربنا يكرمك يا رب


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك مهندس هشام 
حقيقي انت تستاهل كل خير ربنا يجزيك عني خير 
والله انا استفدت من مواضيعك كتير اسال الله ان يتقبل منك


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (11 ديسمبر 2010)

essalemou alaikoum achref oua baraka allah fik
if you send me the lisp (wcord) 
jazaka allah kheiren


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*Lisp wcord*

Wa alaykum assalam 
i attached to you the auto lisp wcord file 
i hope allah give you more benefit of these lisp

مشاهدة المرفق WCORD.rar


----------



## sabryano (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (14 ديسمبر 2010)

baraka allak fik ya akh achref oua jazaka allah ana ou ala almouslimine koul kheir


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (17 ديسمبر 2010)

وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ونفع الله الجميع


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
وبارك فيك 
مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 ديسمبر 2010)

وبارك فيك اخي


----------



## المهندس العثماني (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يستر عليك 
برنامج مهم بصرااحه 
بس ممكن برنامج الاوتوكاد


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي المهندس العثماني مش فاهم بس ممكن برنامج الاتوكاد
برامج الاتوكاد متوفره تقصد الليسب في الصفحة السابقة وموجود في الشير باسم wcord 
وضح لي قصدك وانا في الخدمة


----------



## elfaki (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم و جزاك الله خيراً و مزيداً من هذه المواضيع المميزة فى مجال الطرق.


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

وبارك فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## حازم2010 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا انا كنت محتاج حاجة زي كده
وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يا هندسة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (27 ديسمبر 2010)

وخيرا جزاك مهندس حازم


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني الكرام كنت شرحت في موضوع مستقل حساب كميات العبارات امتداد لهذا الموضوع ورايت ان اضع الرابط هنا لسهوله الوصول الي الموضوع ولتعلقة بهذا الموضوع
الموضوع فيه ملفات اكسل يتم حساب الخرسانة والحفريات للعبارات مما لا غني عنه لحاسب كميات الطرق وفيه 6 دروس لشرح كيفية استخدام هذه الملفات ربنا ينفع الجميع


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t239029.html


----------



## أحمد عبد الموجود (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة انا قمت بتحميل الدروس كاملة ولكنها تعمل صوت فقط ولاتوجد صورة رغم محاولتي بتشغيلها بأكثر من برنامج ارجو من سيادتكم افادتي حيث انني احتاج لشرح تصميم العبارت ضروري


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عبد الموجود (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة على هذا الموضوع الرائع ولكن قمت بتحميل الملفات كاملة وعند تشغيلها ظهر صوت بدون صورة لذا ارجو من سيادتكم توضيح الامر لاني بحاجة شديدة الى شرح تصميم عبارات


----------



## الهندسي 80 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك في علمك وعملك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الكرام يجب تسطيب برنامج vlc player وتنزل البرنامج من الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/f1fenL3s/PRO.html
وسيعمل الفيديو باذن الله


----------



## صدام الصمدي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

يمكن سؤال يااخوة في طلب مساحين الى قطر ؟


----------



## صدام الصمدي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

عندما تقدم الملف الى المكتب ؟ ممايتكون الملف ؟


----------



## africano800 (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (1 يناير 2011)

وبارك فيكم


----------



## بينش مارك (1 يناير 2011)

*ملاحظات*

الاخ المهندس أشرف غنيم بداية جزاك الله خيرا على جهودك العظيمه في شرح العديد من البرامج المهمه للاخوه المساحين نحو الارتقاء بمهنة المساحه في عالمنا العربي ولكن لي ملاحظات بسيطه اذا سمحت لي و ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لها و الا يتم اعتبارها لا قدر الله انتقاصا من شرحكم فغايتنا واحده بأذن الله اما الملاحظات فهي:

-لقد قمت بأخذ منسوب المحورc.l alignment عند المحطه300+133 وبناء عليه قمت بحساب المناسيب لاطراف المقطع العرضي وهذا (مع الاحترام غير دقيق) و السبب انه نتيجة وجود زاوية انحراف لمحور العبارهskew angle عن محور الطريق فأن ذلك يؤدي الى اختلاف المحطات لاي نقطه على هذا المحور و المفروض ان يتم حساب المحطات و ميول سطح الطريق لكل نقطه للمقطع العرضي حسب موقعها عليه.

-نتيجة وجود الانحراف skew angle فأنه لا يمكن اعتبار الميول الجانبيه side slope لفرشيات المواد المختاره selected materials و طبقات الردم embankment layers كما ذكرت(أي نفس الميول الجانبيه كما لو ان المقطع عموديا على محور الطريق) و لأيجاد الميول الصحيحه نقوم بما يلي:
1- نّأخذ اي جزء من المقطع العرضي ذو زاوية الأنحرافskew angle و من ثم يتم حساب هذا الطول كما لو ان العباره عموديه على محور الطريق
2- نقوم بقسمة الطول المنحرف على الطول العمودي فينتج لدينا نسبه
3-نقوم بضرب هذه النسبه في الميل الجانبي للفرشيات و طبقات الردم فينتج لدينا الميل على ال skew ومن ثم يتم حساب التقاء الميل مع سقف العباره من الاعلى slope stake بناء على هذا الميل.

مع الشكر الجزيل لك و بأنتظار ردكم على هذه الملاحظات سواء سلبا او ايجابا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (1 يناير 2011)

الاخ بينش مارك جزاك الله خي علي هذه الملاحظة الجميلة والملف موجود عند حضرتك بامكانك ان تعدل فيه وارفعه لي في المرفقات او علي اي سرفر 
ومفيش اي مشكلة خالص في اي ملاحظة او استدراك وانا بانتظار تعديلك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 يناير 2011)

الاخ الكريم بنش مارك ابدأ بشكرك مرة اخري 
ما فهمته من ملاحظتك انني عندما اعتبرت ميل الفرشة علي حد تعبيرك في حالة التعامد مساوي له في حالة غير التعامد
احيطك علما انني تجاهلتها لان الفرق بسيط لا يتجاوز 1 سنتيمتر فرق في طول العبارة وانا حسبت اكتر من 600 عبارة 
بهذا الملف في مشروعي الحالي سكة حديد CTW 100 طولة 570 كيلو متر شمال المملكة وتم مراجعة العبارات من
الاستشاري مكتب خطيب وعلمي والان كلها معتمدة لاننا بنسلم الان في المشروع وفي بداية المشروع تناقشت مع 
المهندسين في المكتب الاستشاري ودرسنا الفرق فكان لايتعدي 1 سنتيمتر في طول العبارة 
اليك الملف به صورة فيها طريقة حساب الميل في حالة غير التعامد





كما هو موضح بالصورة الميل في حالة غير التعامد يتوقف علي ثلاثة متغيرات وهي 
1 ميل الكرون 2 عرض الطريق 3 زاوية الميل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 يناير 2011)

الاخ الكريم ليس هؤلاء الثلاثة فقط هم المتغيرات التي تؤثر في الميل في حالة غير التعامد 
لكن هناك متغير رابع وهو ميل البروفايل اذ ان الحالات السابقة فقط في حالة ميل البروفايل صفر 
من الطبيعي ان اخر الميل غير المتعامد سيكون منسوبه اعلي من المقطع المتعامد فيلزم ادخال ذلك المتغير ايضا كما هو واضح في هذة الصورة من التهشير باللون الاخضر








واذا كان التمبلات غير متماثل وميل الفرشة في اتجاه واحد نحتاج الي معادلات اخري
اما في حالة السكك الحديدية في حالة SIDING تتداخل النماذج ويكون هناك اكتر من دتش بطول السيدنج لتصريف 
المياه فتجد متغيرات اخري 
وكل ذلك من اجل 1 او 2 سنتيمتر في طول العبارة
لكن جزاك الله خير لابد من فهم كيفية حساب هذا الميل وتطويع المعادلات علي حسب المشروع 
ولو تذكر اني قلت في الفيديوا انا اعرض فكرة للرسم وحساب الميول بسرعة لكن كل واحد يعدل المعادلة بما يناسب المشروع
حتي في الونج وول ستجد مواصفات مختلفة من مشروع لاخر انا مديت ميل العبارة بعض المشاريع يقول INLET لازم يكون ميله صفر والOUTLET بشروط خاصة يصعب معها التفصيل 
لكن الملف ملف عام يخدم الجميع 
مع التحية للاخ الكريم بنش مارك


----------



## بينش مارك (2 يناير 2011)

*للتوضيح*

الأخ المهندس أشرف شكرا لك على تفاعلك الايجابي و الرد على ملاحظاتي ولكني أختلف معك في ان الفروقات التي نتحدث عنها لا تتعدى ال 1سم واليك مثال لتوضيح ما قصدت:فلو اعتمدنا زاوية الانحراف للعباره كما هي مذكوره في الشرح هي 110 ok؟لنأخذ على طول محور الأنحراف مسافه محدده و لتكن 2متر هذا الطول يساوي كتعامد مع محور الطريق 0.684 ok؟الآن يتم قسمة الطول"المنحرف" على الطول العمودي أي 2.00/0.684 ينتج لدينا 2.92397661 وهذا الرقم يتم ضربه بالميل الجانبي للفرشيات و طبقات الردم والتي هي في الشرح 2:1 أي ان الميل الذي يجب احتسابه للفرشيات و طبقات الردم النازله على العباره يساوي 5.84795322 الآن لو اعتبرنا ميل العباره صفر"لتسهيل عملية المقارنه بغض النظر عن ميول العباره" و اعتبرنا الردم فوق العباره 2.5م مثلا فأن فرق المسافه عند الslope stake ما بين الميل المتعامد"2:1" و الميل الجديد"5.84795322:1" يساوي 9.62م


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 يناير 2011)

الاخ الكريم بينش مارك ايا كان الفرق كبير ام صغير مش هنختلف لكني وضحت طريقة حسابها في الصورة اعلاه
من اراد ان يعدل في المعادلة يعدل براحته فيما يراه مناسب له والمعادلات واضحة وصحيحة 
ونتمني من حضرتك انشاء موضوع مستقل وتراعي جميع هذه المتغيرات 
وشكرا لك اخ بنش مارك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 يناير 2011)

الاخوة الافاضل تم تعديل الملف بناء علي ملاحظة الاخ بنش مارك ورفعت ملف مضغوط رقم 7 وفية ملف الاكسل المعدل
ومعة ملفين فيديوا وضحت فية تأثير تغيير ميل الكرون في حالة غير التعامد ومقدار الفرق قبل وبعد التعديل 
وجزي الله خيرا اخونا بنش مارك والملف بعد التعديل ادق وانصح الاخوة بتبديل الملف الموجود عندهم بالملف المعدل
مع التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 يناير 2011)

الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/ZfIJaAFF/culverts_geometric_design.html


----------



## babankarey (4 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير 
*


----------



## محمودsm (5 يناير 2011)

الله يفتح عليك وعلي كل مسلم


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني وبارك في الاخ بنش مارك


----------



## بسام اليمني (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الحويطات1978 (24 يناير 2011)

اللهم زده علما ونوره وزده نورا


----------



## superdevotee (27 يناير 2011)

ياريت بعد اذنك شرح لكيفية اخراج التسليح من الستاندر السعودي apron
لإنه فعلا مش واضح والنسخ كلها تصويرها سئ جدا
وجزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك ولنا


----------



## ceng.qadri (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير .. انت وكل المهندسين الذين يثرون المنتدى بهذه المواضيع القيمة والمفيدة جدا


----------



## eng: issa (4 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng: issa (4 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ahmad1001 (4 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي ...م / اشرف


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (23 مارس 2011)

بوركت يمنك


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (23 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mr shasho (8 أكتوبر 2011)

رجاء يامهندس ابقي ارفع الملفات علي حاجه تانيه غير ال 4share لانها مش بتنزل


----------



## sesco (8 أكتوبر 2011)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً وجزاك الله خير


----------



## metkal (10 أكتوبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ماستر2006 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فى ايامك


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alfadel (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الجفري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (29 مايو 2013)

*رائع . دائما يابشمهندس تتطرق للمواضيع البالغه الاهميه . جزاك الله كل خير وزادك علما ورفعه .*


----------



## علي سليم متولي (29 مايو 2013)

مشششششششششششكور


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (11 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير لقد قمت بتجربه البرنامج علي ارض الواقع وهو فعال ويختصر الزمن فعلا . جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mado0010 (21 أغسطس 2014)

مهندس اشرف الملف التاني لا يمكن تعديل الميول او skew به لان حضرتك قفلت الاضافه او التعديل ممكن تفتحهم وترفعلنا الملف تاني ؟


----------



## الكينج مجدى (21 أغسطس 2014)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة


----------



## سعيد فدان (21 أغسطس 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## علي الدبس (23 أغسطس 2014)

احب الصالحين ولست منهم ----- لعلي أن انال بهم شفاعة
وأكره من بضاعته المعاصي ---- وإن كنا سواء في البضاعة
.......................................................................

احب الصالحين ولست منهم ----- لعلي أن انال بهم شفاعة
وأكره من بضاعته المعاصي ---- وإن كنا سواء في البضاعة
........................................................................

احب الصالحين ولست منهم ----- لعلي أن انال بهم شفاعة
وأكره من بضاعته المعاصي ---- وإن كنا سواء في البضاعة
.......................................................................

احب الصالحين ولست منهم ----- لعلي أن انال بهم شفاعة
وأكره من بضاعته المعاصي ---- وإن كنا سواء في البضاعة
........................................................................

احب الصالحين ولست منهم ----- لعلي أن انال بهم شفاعة
وأكره من بضاعته المعاصي ---- وإن كنا سواء في البضاعة
.......................................................................

احب الصالحين ولست منهم ----- لعلي أن انال بهم شفاعة
وأكره من بضاعته المعاصي ---- وإن كنا سواء في البضاعة
........................................................................

احب الصالحين ولست منهم ----- لعلي أن انال بهم شفاعة
وأكره من بضاعته المعاصي ---- وإن كنا سواء في البضاعة
.......................................................................

احب الصالحين ولست منهم ----- لعلي أن انال بهم شفاعة
وأكره من بضاعته المعاصي ---- وإن كنا سواء في البضاعة
........................................................................


----------



## علي سليم متولي (25 أبريل 2015)

مششششششششششششششششكوررررررررررررر


----------



## سعيد فدان (25 أبريل 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## مبارك يوسف محمد (10 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ..
مهندس اشرف غنيم
اشكر لك مشاركتنا تجاربك وخبراتك ومهاراتك الفنية 
الملف الجديد باسم الملف ( 7 ) ما بقدر اعدل عليه نسبة لانك قافل التعديل عليه . 
التكرم مشكورا بمراجعة الملف وتعديله حتي نستفيد ::

واكرر شكري


----------



## علي سليم متولي (12 سبتمبر 2015)

مشششششششششششششششششكورررررررررررر


----------



## kazali016 (14 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (5 ديسمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## مزيد محمد مزيد (6 ديسمبر 2015)

لا يوجد ملفات ارجو التأكد من الرابط


----------



## علي سليم متولي (6 ديسمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك بس الملف غير صالح نرجوا رفعه مرة اخرى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.alkohlany (6 ديسمبر 2015)

هلا فيك يامهندس وال الف شكر لك بس الرابط ما يفتح معي 


م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخواني الكرام
> العبارات مهمة جدا في عمل الطرق والسكك الحديدية
> فلذلك عملت ملف اكسل وبطريقة سهلة بواسطة الاكسل مع الاتوكاد نستطيع تصميم ميول وحساب
> طول العبارة واطوال الحوائط الجانبية ورسم المقطع بصورة اتوماتيكية ورسم المقطع الافقي
> ...


----------



## علي سليم متولي (12 ديسمبر 2015)

ربنا يتقبل صالح الاعمال


----------



## kazali016 (14 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kazali016 (14 ديسمبر 2015)

kazali016 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ,الملف غير صالح نرجوا رفعه مرة اخرى ولكم جزيل الشكر


...........


----------



## محمد القاهرة1 (11 يناير 2016)

ممكن تنزل الرابط من جديد


----------



## aral (13 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engr_sameh (14 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة بميزان حسناتك

ولكن أرتباط الملف غير صالح


----------



## engineer (29 مارس 2017)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

